# light commercial



## acheatpro (Aug 25, 2018)

im a service tech and installet but i usually instal residential so with that said im working on a sallon its 600 square feet and wide open and very little wido area , how do calculate what ton ac to put in , they already have a 80000 btu 80% er in thete which is compatable with 3 ton ac but is 3 ton too much

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

Are usually add another half ton cooling for every three booths that they put in a square foot to tonnage as normal. So 600 ft.² requires a ton So if there were three booths it would go to a ton and a half or so on and so forth that’s just the way I usually do it and it has worked for me


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

You may need a help of professional to avoid future issues.


----------

